# PM Notification Reverted



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, call me fickle but I decided I hated that AJAX PM notification thing. I'm reverting the board back to default behaviour. The only problem I've encountered so far is that I can't figure out how to get it to to the popup window PM notification thing so you'll have to check to see if you have unread PM's in the top right corner in the meantime.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

OK, I figured out how to get a PM notification thingy to work. It now appears as a bar under the navbar if you just received a new PM. I was really starting to hate that mailbox guy.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 21, 2007)

Really,
I liked the mailbox guy. When I have messages I never know it until a week later because I don't automatically look up there. But when a blue mailbox is following you wherever you go, you can't help but notice.

Is there a way we can make it an individual option to have the mailbox guy or not?


----------



## Poimen (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I was really starting to hate that mailbox guy.



He was so smug, wasn't he?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 21, 2007)

I liked the old way, too - sometimes less IS more!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 21, 2007)

The mailbox was fine as long as I was signed on. Some kind of baggage made it appear every now and then when I was logged out. I'd log in and there was nothing new. Go figure.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> OK, I figured out how to get a PM notification thingy to work. It now appears as a bar under the navbar if you just received a new PM. I was really starting to hate that mailbox guy.



I like the mail-box, it was cool.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 21, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> Really,
> I liked the mailbox guy. When I have messages I never know it until a week later because I don't automatically look up there. But when a blue mailbox is following you wherever you go, you can't help but notice.
> 
> Is there a way we can make it an individual option to have the mailbox guy or not?



Set your settings to give you an email notification on a PM, and then you will know when you get one.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 21, 2007)

I have email notification and that's all I need. I found the 'post box' thing a bit distracting. I thought I was entering early stages of glaucoma when I would see that blue blob in my periphery.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 21, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> ...that blue blob in my periphery.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

I liked the mailbox


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 21, 2007)

I wanted to shoot the mailbox, but my screen costs $350 to replace. I've done it once (cracked it by accident back in October) and don't wanna do it again.


----------



## etexas (Dec 21, 2007)

You know, I will sort off miss the creepy mailbox......By the way.....are the Smile-Ez in a different place?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 21, 2007)

Is there any way I can leave this forum over this decision Rich? I do not know which would bother me more, If you announced you are now promoting Arianism, or removing the mailbox!!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 21, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> I wanted to shoot the mailbox


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to shoot the mailbox



I guess it could be annoying if you were getting a lot of PM's or didn't want to read the message right away.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

For all of you who liked the old mailbox.  

This is not a boardocracy but a boardtatorship. I'll make a smiley in the stocks smiley if you keep complaining.

Seriously, there was a server performance issue with the other method. I've disabled a few Ajax mods (including that one) because it put load on the server and server load has been growing. I'm also anticipating an upgrade to the board software very soon that's going to add a lot of capability.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 22, 2007)

Make the smiley in the stocks anyway.


----------

